# Petplan applies additional £75 excess on insurance claims for Complementary Treatment



## sarahb (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Some bad news for anyone who has insurance with Petplan - they have decided to charge owners up to £75 on top of the usual excess for any claims made for Complementary Treatment - this includes treatments like acupuncture or homeopathy. This came into effect on 1 April 2009. If this affects you as a pet owner, write or call Petplan and let them know you aren't happy - Petplan uk pet insurance - Contact Us - perhaps if enough people complain they will rethink their actions.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

This is why I no longer have insurance for my dogs, instead I have a bank account which I put what I would have spent on insurance each month for all my dogs into. So far it has worked for me. If I take any of my animals to the vets and I can afford to pay for it out of my normal bank account that is what I do, but if it is one of those months when lots come out of my account, or it is a big bill I take it out of the dog account.

Of course it is all my money if I need it for anything, and it is gaining interest for me... Ok not much at the moment, but when I had dog insurance it was them getting all the interest as I rarely claimed for anything!!


----------

